# Washer and Dryer at New House



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

I thought my trips to the laundromat would be over when I bought the new house. It has a Kenmore washer and dryer in the basement. I got around to using them today and all I can say is I am very disappointed. When I went to take the wash out of the washer, there wasn't any standing water in the tub, but the contents were wringing wet. After squeezing as much out as I could I put it in the dryer and set it on the max time and temp. An hour later when the dryer stopped, the clothes were as cold and wet as when I put them in. The previous owner did not disclose there was any problems with these appliances.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2021)

That's probably why they left them there.  Once you get settled in, you might call a repairman to check them out, and see if they can be fixed at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Devi (Aug 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear it. That said, if you can't get them fixed, I think bottom range washers and dryers are fairly inexpensive. You might do better that way.


----------



## Knight (Aug 28, 2021)

Could be no guarantee given yard sale items to offset the price of new washer & dryer.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

It looks like I'm going to have to spend a lot more fixing things in the new house. If I knew that beforehand, I may have had second thoughts. Appliances aren't covered in the inspection since that aren't part of the standing structure. I already had to get a new roof. Also, after I moved my pendulum clock, it doesn't work. I did remove the pendulum before transporting.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> I thought my trips to the laundromat would be over when I bought the new house. It has a Kenmore washer and dryer in the basement. I got around to using them today and all I can say is I am very disappointed. When I went to take the wash out of the washer, there wasn't any standing water in the tub, but the contents were wringing wet. After squeezing as much out as I could I put it in the dryer and set it on the max time and temp. An hour later when the dryer stopped, the clothes were as cold and wet as when I put them in. The previous owner did not disclose there was any problems with these appliances.


You should be able to re-set the washer to do an extra spin cycle or two, to wring the clothes out more.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> You should be able to re-set the washer to do an extra spin cycle or two, to wring the clothes out more.


I'll have to look more closely at the controls when I'm there again.


----------



## Jules (Aug 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> You should be able to re-set the washer to do an extra spin cycle or two, to wring the clothes out more.


Excellent point.  It may have been the wrong setting for the types of clothes that you put in. Fingers crossed.

The clothes being cold doesn’t sound good.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

I did contact the former owner. She said she had to run the dryer 2 or 3 times for it to dry. I'm not waiting 2 or 3 hours for laundry to dry!

Thanks for letting me know this BEFORE the sale.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

About the clock - I sent a PM to a clock repair shop about 15 miles away. Of course, they can't tell without looking at it and their "bench fee" is starts at $200 and could be more depending on what the problem is. They also added that on a clock that old (going on 40 years) that's never had any maintenence, it may need a whole new works  and that could get to be $$$.


----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> You should be able to re-set the washer to do an extra spin cycle or two, to wring the clothes out more.


I doubt it.  For the spin cycle to work, _speed_; not time is required.  Looks like the motor has had it.


----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> About the clock - I sent a PM to a clock repair shop about 15 miles away. Of course, they can't tell without looking at it and their "bench fee" is starts at $200 and could be more depending on what the problem is. They also added that on a clock that old (going on 40 years) that's never had any maintenence, it may need a whole new works  and that could get to be $$$.


Not worth repairing.  Replacing is wiser.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2021)

Hang in there, Deb!

In the grand scheme of things it’s all small beans.

Add washer&dryer to the list with the lawnmower, new mattress, roof, etc... and chip away at it a little at a time.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 28, 2021)

It is  a pretty clock,,maybe keep it  for wall decoration?


----------



## bowmore (Aug 28, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> It is  a pretty clock,,maybe keep it  for wall decoration?


That is what we did with ours.
Deb, check the lint trap on the dryer. It may be plugged so the heat cannot get through the clothes


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

That was the first thing I did. Not much in it, but I rubbed it off anyway.

That clock is sentimental - my parents bought it on Christmas eve 1982 at Montgomery Wards (now OOB). That was the last Christmas my dad was with us.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> About the clock - I sent a PM to a clock repair shop about 15 miles away. Of course, they can't tell without looking at it and their "bench fee" is starts at $200 and could be more depending on what the problem is. They also added that on a clock that old (going on 40 years) that's never had any maintenence, it may need a whole new works  and that could get to be $$$.



Yes. fixing old clocks can quickly get expensive.  My wife brought an old clock from Germany, that belonged to her grandparents....probably about 100 years old.  It still works but wasn't keeping good time.  We took it to a local Mennonite clock dealer, and he was able to clean and lubricate it, and get it working good again.....cost was $150.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 28, 2021)

$150.  is a modest price @Don M.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> I did contact the former owner. She said she had to run the dryer 2 or 3 times for it to dry. I'm not waiting 2 or 3 hours for laundry to dry!
> 
> Thanks for letting me know this BEFORE the sale.



Sounds like the heating element.  They're pretty easy to replace.  You could save a lot of money if you'd do online stuff because you can look up your appliance model # and order the part.    You can buy prepaid cards although not everyone accepts those.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 28, 2021)

You could try asking for a washer and dryer on freecycle maybe?  Or keep watching it in case anyone gives one away.  When we moved to our house we brought our awesome fairly new washer and dryer, and we gave away the cheap (but presumably functional) washer and dryer that came with the house.
Also, I don't know if it is true, but I have heard in the past that some of the big hardware/appliance stores sell used ones cheap behind their facility.  On one hand that seems unlikely, but on the other hand when we got a new refrigerator the appliance people removed the old one for us so maybe they do sell old ones (the previous house owner had refused to sell it with the house, and left it chained shut, but then didn't remove it from the house, but we'd already ordered a new one since they had said they were taking it).


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

I'd be dubious about buying a used one. Nobody sells a good appliance.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 28, 2021)

If you buy a new washer and dryer, beware of the so called energy efficient models! We bought a brand new, glass lid top loading washer that looked big enough to wash a full sized comforter in. We soon began to realize that the clothes weren't getting clean, that the washer took nearly an hour to do a medium sized load of stuff, and often the laundry had dry spots on it, and didn't smell clean at all. It turned out that the washer wasn't filling up enough. An online search revealed that people were complaining about it, and there were Youtubes showing how to defeat the weight requirement by putting wet towels in with the wash, to fool the washer into filling up more. Even worse, the lid would lock in place so you couldn't rearrange the items if they got unbalanced.

So when we bought our new house, it came with a older washer and dryer, and I swear they work perfectly, and way better than the so called newer model. We sold our washer and stuck with the older model.


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

Looks like it's going to be an expensive year for me. I had to have the lawn mowed at the new house yesterday and it ws $60.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 28, 2021)

It'll get better, Deb! The first year in a new house is always the most expensive.


----------



## Jules (Aug 28, 2021)

If you think there’ll be a time that you will want your W/D set upstairs, investigate something can be moved later.  Or do it now.  

Also check into how close repair people would be for the new set.  We were warned at one of the stores to not buy brand X because there’s no qualified service person here.


----------



## Jules (Aug 28, 2021)

Maybe lawn mowers will be on sale at the end of the season.  Would you consider a ride-on mower.


----------



## win231 (Aug 28, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> If you buy a new washer and dryer, beware of the so called energy efficient models! We bought a brand new, glass lid top loading washer that looked big enough to wash a full sized comforter in. We soon began to realize that the clothes weren't getting clean, that the washer took nearly an hour to do a medium sized load of stuff, and often the laundry had dry spots on it, and didn't smell clean at all. It turned out that the washer wasn't filling up enough. An online search revealed that people were complaining about it, and there were Youtubes showing how to defeat the weight requirement by putting wet towels in with the wash, to fool the washer into filling up more. Even worse, the lid would lock in place so you couldn't rearrange the items if they got unbalanced.
> 
> So when we bought our new house, it came with a older washer and dryer, and I swear they work perfectly, and way better than the so called newer model. We sold our washer and stuck with the older model.


Yes, Newer isn't always Better, especially when the Government is involved.
I got a new Speed Queen washer because it's a commercial, heavy-duty one, often used in apartments, condos & laundromats.  When the water level stopped 6 inches from the top, I thought it was defective & spoke to the warranty Dept.  They explained that Govt. mandates limited how much water can be used & the company was forced to change the design.
Luckily, I can hold in the "Reset" switch to fill it up to the top.  But I have to do the same thing with the "Rinse" cycle.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> Looks like it's going to be an expensive year for me. I had to have the lawn mowed at the new house yesterday and it ws $60.


IMO it’s money well spent.

Can you get them to do the lawn at the old house too?

4🌨


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 28, 2021)

Did you have the place inspected by a certified inspector before you bought? You can't blame the seller when you are the one writing the check.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Did you have the place inspected by a certified inspector before you bought? You can't blame the seller when you are the one writing the check.


Did you read my reply in message #5?


I got the model numbers when I went there today.

washer is Kenmore model 110.23832100
dryer is Kenmore 100.62202101

This is what the washer control looks like:


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2021)

Do they still sell Kenmore in the US?  Try a lighter weight load of permanent press clothes as a test.  Don’t overload.  If it’s still quite wet, discuss it with a repairman.  There will be some sites that discuss the problem. Even if you can‘t fix it yourself, you’ll have knowledge.  I still miss my Kenmore/Inglis machine.  Love a top loader.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 29, 2021)

It is difficult to diagnose from 3000 miles away. My thought is if the clothes are still wet, the machine is not doing a spin cycle to extract most of the water. In that case it will take forever for the dryer to work.
So, the problem may just be in the washer.


----------



## Knight (Aug 29, 2021)

Most DIY look for troubleshooting, with the make & model #.

For example the info Deb provided this with a video would be my 1st. to check out. 


Kenmore Washer 110.23832100 (11023832100, 110 23832100) Spins slowly
Spins slowly is the 14th most common symptom for Kenmore 110.23832100 (11023832100, 110 23832100). It takes 15-30 minutes to fix on average. The instructions below from DIYers like you make the repair simple and easy. Many parts also have a video showing step-by-step how to fix the "Spins slowly" problem for Kenmore 110.23832100. So, if your 110.23832100 washer isn't spinning fast enough, slow spinning or spins very slow, the following info will help you identify the problem.
https://www.appliancepartspros.com/repair-help/kenmore-washer-11023832100-repair

Dryer would be the same approach.

What most do is check the dryer filter for lint. I like to go a little further. I have a leaf blower that produces 190mph blowing force. I disconnect the tube that goes from the dryer to the wall. Sealing the leaf blower nozzle I blow out the lint build up in the  tube that goes to the outside of my house. 1st. time surprised me the amount that came out.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 29, 2021)

At my coop when something is broken the super fixes it.  No worries.  Or extra expense.


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2021)

also check your dryer filter to see if it has become coated with the residue of dryer sheets.  Hold it under the faucet and if the filter holds water, you know air isn't getting through.   I was astounded when I first read that and tested mine......completely sealed up.  A couple of times a year, I scrub mine with a cleaning brush, dish detergent and hot water.  Works like a charm.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2021)

That was the first thing I did. Lint trap had a few fuzzies which I removed, Didn't try scrubbing it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2021)

Another thought on the dryer.

Check the fuse for the dryers 220 line.

Years ago I had a dryer that would spin but would not heat and it turned out to be the fuse.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2021)

I wouldn't begin to know where that would be.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wouldn't begin to know where that would be.


I was fortunate that the repair man did.  The modest fee for a service call could have quickly turned into the price of a new dryer if he had not been honest with me.


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2021)

Wouldn’t it just be an electrical panel, not a fuse box, in a 25 year old house?

I’d still be tempted to look for a good handyman repair service unless there’s a very good sale on appliances.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2021)

Jules said:


> Wouldn’t it just be an electrical panel, not a fuse box, in a 25 year old house?
> 
> I’d still be tempted to look for a good handyman repair service unless there’s a very good sale on appliances.


It was just a thought not a diagnosis.

My home had circuit breakers but the 220 line had an additional fuse  that resembled a shotgun shell.

It’s all just speculation until someone looks at it.


----------



## Remy (Aug 30, 2021)

Sorry about that deb. Not everyone is on the up and up. When I put my house for sale, I disclosed everything. Things were small. I didn't want anyone coming at me for anything after the sale and I didn't want to not reveal anything either.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'd be dubious about buying a used one. Nobody sells a good appliance.


Not true... I just sold a perfect refrigerator and stove and washer just 2 weeks ago. Our Florida  house came with 2 year old appliances, but, the wife liked her own front load washer, 3 drawer fridge, and double convection stove-oven, so, a quick trip to Arkansas and she had her stuff and others got a wonderful deal on used appliances.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> I thought my trips to the laundromat would be over when I bought the new house. It has a Kenmore washer and dryer in the basement. I got around to using them today and all I can say is I am very disappointed. When I went to take the wash out of the washer, there wasn't any standing water in the tub, but the contents were wringing wet. After squeezing as much out as I could I put it in the dryer and set it on the max time and temp. An hour later when the dryer stopped, the clothes were as cold and wet as when I put them in. The previous owner did not disclose there was any problems with these appliances.


Kenmore Washer 110.23832100 (11023832100, 110 23832100) Repair and Troubleshooting (appliancepartspros.com)
Enter the model # for the dryer as well for similar info.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

Remy said:


> Sorry about that deb. Not everyone is on the up and up. When I put my house for sale, I disclosed everything. Things were small. I didn't want anyone coming at me for anything after the sale and I didn't want to not reveal anything either.


Those disclosure forms are a joke. All you have to check in each box is "Unknown".


----------



## Remy (Aug 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> Those disclosure forms are a joke. All you have to check in each box is "Unknown".


Sadly it's true. Some people are jokes and they lie. Without care.


----------



## Jules (Aug 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> Those disclosure forms are a joke. All you have to check in each box is "Unknown".


Probably on the advice of their real estate agent.


----------

